# Happy birthday, Dr. Lloyd-Jones



## Regi Addictissimus (Dec 20, 2018)

Martyn Lloyd-Jones was born this day 119 years ago on December 20, 1899.

Here are some resources:

The Life of MLJ





An interview with the doctor





A mini-documentary on Whitefield





One of my favorite sermons
Spiritual Depression - Trials - 1 Peter 1:6-7
https://mlj-sermons-mp3-tagged.s3.amazonaws.com/Spiritual+Depression/SD26D.mp3

And a treasure chest of his sermons
http://mljtrust.org/sermons

Here is a new Banner release of never before published sermons
"Saved by Grace Alone" An exposition of Ezekiel 36:16-36
https://banneroftruth.org/us/store/sermons-and-expositions/saved-by-grace-alone/

May the Doctor continue to bless Christians for many more years to come. The Lord knows my deep gratitude for his ministry.

Reactions: Like 3 | Edifying 1 | Amen 1


----------



## lynnie (Dec 22, 2018)

Thank you so much. I was just thinking how last winter we missed church I think three times from storms, plus I missed it a couple times being sick, and I ought to get some audio sermons lined up. Hub and I do something with just the two of us and then he reads theology, but I like to listen to sermons if I can. One of my summer highlights several years ago was reading Iain Murray's bio of MLJ all summer and it was so edifying and encouraging. I just got new ear buds at Wal-Mart and I will look forward to your linked sermons.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Dec 22, 2018)

lynnie said:


> Thank you so much. I was just thinking how last winter we missed church I think three times from storms, plus I missed it a couple times being sick, and I ought to get some audio sermons lined up. Hub and I do something with just the two of us and then he reads theology, but I like to listen to sermons if I can. One of my summer highlights several years ago was reading Iain Murray's bio of MLJ all summer and it was so edifying and encouraging. I just got new ear buds at Wal-Mart and I will look forward to your linked sermons.


Praise God! Let me know if you want anymore suggestions from MLJ Trust. Some of my favorites are his series on Ephesians, Preaching and Preachers, Spiritual Depression, Great Biblical Doctrines, and Revivals.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Dec 22, 2018)

A


lynnie said:


> Thank you so much. I was just thinking how last winter we missed church I think three times from storms, plus I missed it a couple times being sick, and I ought to get some audio sermons lined up. Hub and I do something with just the two of us and then he reads theology, but I like to listen to sermons if I can. One of my summer highlights several years ago was reading Iain Murray's bio of MLJ all summer and it was so edifying and encouraging. I just got new ear buds at Wal-Mart and I will look forward to your linked sermons.


Also, I am currently reading his bio by Murray. It has been very encouraging to me with my aspirations to the ministry.


----------



## Nathan A. Hughes (Dec 22, 2018)

MLJ was a great preacher. I listen to him often online. Some folks in my church in North Wales worked with Lloyd-Jones in the 1960's and 70's. A few were under his ministry in Westminster Chapel for many years. In my view MLJ was the best NT preacher of the 20th century. I find him interesting. What I admire the most about him is that he could preach several sermons on just one verse of Scripture and entire sermons on just one word.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## lynnie (Dec 23, 2018)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> Praise God! Let me know if you want anymore suggestions from MLJ Trust. Some of my favorites are his series on Ephesians, Preaching and Preachers, Spiritual Depression, Great Biblical Doctrines, and Revivals.



Sure, go ahead with any links or suggestions. It will be a nice thread to bookmark for sick days, long drives, even long walks. Thank You.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 23, 2018)

Some of Lloyd-Jones Christmas sermons https://www.mljtrust.org/search/?q=Christmas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 23, 2018)

I have been blessed by many theologians and pastors, but few have influenced or blessed me to the extent of Dr Lloyd-Jones. He was one of God's greatest gifts to the church.

Some of my favourite resources:

Iain Murray's 2 vol biography on MLJ is majestic and one of the very best biographies I have read. Period. I hae read it many times in the past 20 years. My copy is falling to bits! The final chapter "The best of men" nicely summarises the power and impact of Dr Lloyd-Jones ministry, as well as his unique gifts.
Iain Murray's follow up book "Lloyd Jones:messanger of grace" is also very helpful and informative.
"Martyn Lloyd-Jones:Logic on Fire" is an excellent DVD series. It is worth carefully looking at all DVD's
I think two of the books one could start with are "Spiritual Depression" and "sermon on the Mount". Both are Lloyd-Jones classcs.
Also read "The Puritans" and "Knowing the Times"
I am thankful for the Lloyd-Jones Recording Trust putting about 1,600 sermons online. This Trust is worthy of Christian financial support. The sermons page lists major collections which are well worth listening to. I also love his sermons on the Psalms.
The sermon "The Acid Test", which was preached in the USA in 1969, was the fist MLJ srmon I listened to. I heard it in 1994 and honestly, I had not heard such a powerful and gripping sermon before. After hearing this, I wanted to find out as much as the Doctor as I could. It has been a journey of blessing for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lynnie (Jan 27, 2019)

Sore throat, runny nose, watery eyes, cough, exhausted, and stayed in bed until after noon. 

Had to hunt for this thread, I forgot the title. But for my Sunday sermon I listened to the one linked above called the Acid test. 

Such depth. Very challenging, especially as I anticipate possible hard times ahead for all of us. I came away wanting to really press into God more deeply.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1 | Rejoicing 1


----------



## JimmyH (Jan 27, 2019)

In the 1980s MLJ preached at Hawthorne Gospel Church in north NJ USA. I was not fortunate to hear him personally, but somehow was led to tapes, in the Hawthorne Church library, of 3 sermons he had preached there. "But God" was the first, and that led to my reading everything I could get my hands on by MLJ over these many years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Jan 27, 2019)

JimmyH said:


> ...my reading everything I could get my hands on by MLJ over these many years.



I too love MLJ. What do you find compelling about him?


----------



## JimmyH (Jan 27, 2019)

Taylor Sexton said:


> I too love MLJ. What do you find compelling about him?


I don't think I had heard of him before I had heard the aforementioned tapes from Hawthorne. It was over thirty years ago, and I don't remember if reading Studies in the Sermon on the Mount came first, or if reading that followed my hearing the sermons, but both just floored me. 

When I first came on the PB I didn't really know that anyone else was an 'expository verse by verse preacher,' and really was surprised to find that Luther, Calvin, many, many others were forerunners of the expository method of preaching. Be that as it may, I've read all of the Ephesians series, Spiritual Depression, the series on 1John, Philippians, and much more. 

I've been listening to MLJtrust.org for years ... since back when they offered some stuff free, but charged for a lot of it. A week doesn't go by that I don't listen to his sermons at that site. For an explanation of 'why' I guess I would say, 'He taught with authority, not as the scribes.'

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 28, 2019)

lynnie said:


> Such depth. Very challenging, especially as I anticipate possible hard times ahead for all of us. I came away wanting to really press into God more deeply.


Glad you found it a blessing Lynnie. As I said above, I listened to it quarter of a century ago and was gripped by the power of the message, and comforted by his comment on a "far more exceeding and eternal weight of glory".

You might like to listen to other sermon series, or his messages on the Psalms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 28, 2019)

JimmyH said:


> In the 1980s MLJ preached at Hawthorne Gospel Church in north NJ USA


Did you mean the 1960's? If my memory is correct from reading Iain Murray's biography, he last visited the USA in 1969. His last sermons (only in the UK) were in 1980. He died in 1981.


----------



## JimmyH (Jan 28, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Did you mean the 1960's? If my memory is correct from reading Iain Murray's biography, he last visited the USA in 1969. His last sermons (only in the UK) were in 1980. He died in 1981.


Of course you're right. I first heard the sermon tapes from Hawthorne in either the late '70s, or early '80s. Long time ago, and my memory isn't as sharp as it was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Jan 28, 2019)

I too was hooked on MLJ when I discovered him. For work, I run a restaurant. I listened to a sermon of his every morning for about a year while I opened up my restaurant. 
Before I knew what Reformed meant, I was coming to Reformed doctrines as I read my Bible. His Great Biblical Doctrines along with Thomas Watson's Body of Divinity confirmed me in Reformed Theology. I am forever grateful to MLJ's ministry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 28, 2019)

Back in the early 90s I had the unique pleasure of listening to RTS's cassette tape library almost in full during my workstudy hours there. It was like getting an extra degree. Included in those tapes, they had hundreds of MLJs sermons which I thoroughly enjoyed.

Recently, I saw the "Logic on Fire" video which was on MLJ's life. I'd recommend it, though about 30% of the interviews were useless. (Some of the interviewees could hardly put together two sentences.) I enjoyed all the family interviews, Sinclair Fergusen, Iain Murray, many of the minsters in England, and especially the deleted scene on the Holy Spirit, which they should have left in. (Richard Owen Roberts was excellent.)

I personally have all of MLJ works thanks to my grandfather, and my wife has read through them all.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

